# 2 of my mice from the past



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

I was looking for photos of my mice but I have lost alot because of my computer crashing but I found photos of 2 mice from my "breeding". May be they are not a class as the show mice are but in my country we have very few mice copaired to abroad so I just worked with what I had  I have seen that the show mice seem to be may be bigger and with bigger ears and such. Bun here are two of my breeding, like these colours, not sure what they are called, we use foreighn names here, have to see what they are in english


----------

